# Places to Visit with a Classical Music Twist



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

To keep myself cheerful I like to think about the places I might visit when all this Corona stuff has subsided. One category is sites associated with classical music - particularly composers.

For example, I live reasonably close to Leith Hill in Surrey, England. That is a beautiful place, but it also happens to have a connection with Ralph Vaughan Williams: Leith Hill Place is a property owned by the National Trust which was his childhood home.

Another example: I would like to go to Ainola at some point. It would be great to know what are the best things to do when visiting the area.

So, do you have recommendations for places to visit that have a strong connection with classical music, and ideally also have other things to offer? Vienna obviously beckons!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

the former Austro-Hungarian Empire has plenty of places associated with composers, though some of them have become kitch, for example Salzburg and Mozart (overpriced Mozart balls being sold everywhere). But Salzburg is a nice historical city with plenty to do in the surrounding Alps.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes, as Jacck says, definitely Salzburg Al. We went for a week and very nice it was too. We dined in a restaurant that was established in 803, the oldest in Europe and had a nice Mozartian evening there. Apparently he and his family dined there. The evening was laced through with arias performed live, the singers wandering around the tables. The menu too, was one Mozart would have recognised. See here....

https://www.salzburg.info/en/dining-shopping/inns/st-peter-stiftskeller

BTW I used to live in Surrey and know Leith Hill well, a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This thread is in the wrong sub-forum. Best that you contact a moderator to get it placed where it will get more exposure.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Take a trip to Troldhaugen, the former home of Edvard Grieg in Bergen, Norway. And since you've already mentioned Ainola, former abode of Sibelius, located in Jarvenpaa, Finland, you'd be pointing toward a Scandinavian tour.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Jacck said:


> the former Austro-Hungarian Empire has plenty of places associated with composers, though some of them have become kitch, for example Salzburg and Mozart (overpriced Mozart balls being sold everywhere). But Salzburg is a nice historical city with plenty to do in the surrounding Alps.


By Mozart balls, do you mean Mozartkugel?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

JAS said:


> By Mozart balls, do you mean Mozartkugel?


nein, Mozarthoden :lol:

(of course Mozartkugel)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Beethoven would recommend to take a stroll through the wild. It was difficult for him not to find mediocrity there.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

The Thomaskirche in Leipzig, of course. Also the Hildebrandt organ in Störmthal which Bach actually played. Also Vienna and Salzburg as well as the Beethoven-Haus in Bonn.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A lot of bucket list items here. Vienna of course is a top recommendation. Every time I go there I take a day to visit two cemeteries: the Zentralfriedhof where so many of the greats are buried (Beethoven, Brahms, Schoenberg, Schmidt...) and the smaller one in Grinzing just to sit on Mahler's grave and have a drink. You can visit various composer's homes, or at least walk in the paths they did. You can go to Hotel Sacher and eat where Mahler did. Then a short train ride to Linz to see Bruckner's resting place. Another quick day trip to Esterhazy and see where Haydn spent so much time. I've played in the hall where he performed - great memories. 

Leipzig is another obvious mandatory trip, as is St. Petersburg. Both cities have plenty of museums, concerts and other places of historical and musical interest. Munich, too!


----------

